# JasperReports



## TJ (16. Aug 2012)

Hi Leute!

Ich will einen Generator implementieren, der automatisch Daten einließt und einen Report (hauptsächlich eine crosstab) generiert.

Ist es möglich mit Hilfe von Jasperreports ein Programm zu schreiben, dass dies alles automatisch tut:
- Daten einlesen
- Crosstab generieren
- Crosstab individuell formatieren (Farben, Anordnung von Spalten und Zeilen)
   --> Formatierung im Code definieren
- Report speichern (als Excel am besten).

Danke für Antworten. Mir geht es erstmal darum zu erfahren OB das möglich ist.

mfg TJ


----------



## Fant (16. Aug 2012)

Schau dir das mal an:
DynamicReports - SalesCrosstab

Gruß Fant


----------



## TJ (16. Aug 2012)

Coole Sache! Genau danach habe ich gesucht.
Habe gerade auch DynamicJasper gefunden.
Was von beiden ist besser, DynamicReports oder DynamicJasper?
Dann würde mich noch interessieren, ob es möglich ist, ein Image innerhalb einer Zelle einzufügen.

Danke für alle Beiträge!


----------

